# Buying a Compac 16



## Frantic (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all, I'm pretty new to sailing. I bought a little Sea Snark a few months ago for sailing around the beach/bay down here in Miami and I've been bitten by the sailing bug! 

So, That said I've researched quite a few boats and I think the Compac 16 is the boat for me. It was between that and the Potter 15 but the mix of the fixed keel and shallow draft makes it a good candidate for sailing around Biscayne Bay and the Keys and such I think.

I went to go look at the only local one I could find the other day. The guy was asking $2500 for it which I think was way to much. He finally said he would be willing to go down to $1700 but I think it may still be to much.

I took a friend with me who knows about boats and the hull and sails are in good shape. The hull (and the rest of the boat for that matter) needs to be repainted. All the lines need to be changed and a couple cleats and such here and there. The main problem I had with the boat was the pin to hold up the mast was missing and a cast aluminum cap on the end of the boom that connects to the mast was half broken where it connects to the bottom corner of the mainsail. 

How serious are these issues? I figured I'd be spending about another $1000 dollars to get this boat back in good order if I do all the work myself. I've noticed Compac 16s are a bit hard to come by around here and I'm trying to decide if I should get this boat and invest in the work that needs to be done. 

What do you think? Thanks alot in advance. You help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Frantic (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention that price does include a trailer. Thanks again


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Compac 16s are great boats. Do you get decent sails and a working outboard motor too? If so, $1,700 is probably a fair price. I believe Compac's builder (Hutchins) gets their masts from Charleston Spars. Since both Hutchins and Charleston Spars are still in business, you can probably get replacement parts fairly easily. I even saw a Compac 16 mast on Craigslist, so you might be able to get the parts you need that way:

Compac Yacht Mast 4sale

Good luck!


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

Frantic,

Excellent choice for a first boat! You most likely can get the parts for the gooseneck, tack and masthead through SECO SOUTH, a Charleston Spar dealer. Try them at 727-539-1924. They also can give you the number for Hutchins and Co., if you need more info, the builder.

Most builders don't sell direct.


----------



## Frantic (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up finding one in better shape for a little more. I went with that one and I'll be putting it on the water this weekend!


----------



## christianvargas1982 (Oct 16, 2009)

*I have a Compac-16 in the Miami area for sale*

In case anyone else is looking for a Compac 16, I have a 1979 Compac 16 in the Miami area for Sale.
It is in good condition, it has an Ida-sailor rudder, the original sails (good condition), a trailer (OK condition), and a 3.5 HP Mercury four-stroke engine which is like new.
I hate to sell it but I now have two boats and it is really hard to be in two boats at the same time... 
Contact me if you are interested.
Christian


----------

